# Strawberry Rumor Mill or Potential Fact????



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay don't chastise me as I don't fish Strawberry so I haven't a clue "trust me" :wink:

...but yaking with a guy at work today about fish'n...he stated DWR was asking for private donations as they don't have the necessary funding for their Rainbow hatcheries to raise larger Rainbows. :?

This individual indicated the current size Rainbows being stocked at Strawberry can't adequately compete with the Cuts. :| 

Rumor or Potential Fact.... :?: :?: 

Again, I haven't a clue as to the validity of this...just asking you out there in cyber space who may have possiby heard some scuttle butt on this topic. :wink: :wink:


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

I've read that they have received donations from certain groups (Trout Unlimited? RMA? ) to help fund the effort, but not sure if they are actively seeking funds nor lacking in funds thereof. Anyways, it will be a worthwhile experiment, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.deseretnews.com/dn/view/1,51 ... 57,00.html

Looks like there is some truth to it.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

It's not so much that they can't compete. It's more that they get eaten.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

How about getting some donations from American Land and Leisure who take $5 bucks from us shore fishermen and tubers to access the lake via a 1/2 mile dirt road. I would like to be in on that racket.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> How about getting some donations from American Land and Leisure who take $5 bucks from us shore fishermen and tubers to access the lake via a 1/2 mile dirt road. I would like to be in on that racket.


1+ watch out for the golf cart :evil:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

From what I have herd is that the dwr does not want the rainbows to compete at all with the cuts, that's why thay are sterile. rainbows are there for fisherman to take because of the slot limit. they want to cruve the attitude the public gets from the slot limit, by giving them some fish to take home. rainbows are not aggressive enough to combat the cubbs. now that fisherman are not catching enough rainbows they are afraid that they will start taking the cuts. how many of you have seen fisherman with cuts, saying that they are rainbows?????? :roll:


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

in the past 4 years, i think i might have caught 10 rainbows from there
it used to be my favorite place to go, now i would rather head to lincoln beach on utah lake and catch some channel cats or walleye, white bass....whatever

at least i can take something home without worrying that i'll get a $125 ticket


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

A few of you have touched on some of the problems that I have also understood. The rainbows that they have been stocking in the past are on the smallish side, and have been getting eaten by the bigger cutthroats, rather than getting caught by anglers. They make an easier meal than the chubs, so they get eaten first. By planting bigger rainbows, the cutts are more likely to eat the chubs. Additionally, because the Berry is fished so hard, they have been taking these donations to supplement what the state allots each year for the hatcheries. By adding more sterile rainbows, it allows people the opportunity to catch more fish that they can take home, making it less likely that they will take home slot sized cutts, and keeps the rainbows from spawning, which allows for easier control of fish numbers in the lake.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I could care less about keeping fish. I personally would rather drive elsewhere and catch a fish that actually fights (like a rainbow) than catch a bunch of big soft cutthroat that spin a few times and give up when you hook them. Fortunately Wyoming or Idaho rainbows aren't that much further away. I'll take a hard fighting 15 inch wild rainbow over a soggy 22" strawberry cutt any day of the week.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> I could care less about keeping fish. I personally would rather drive elsewhere and catch a fish that actually fights (like a rainbow) than catch a bunch of big soft cutthroat that spin a few times and give up when you hook them. Fortunately Wyoming or Idaho rainbows aren't that much further away.* I'll take a hard fighting 15 inch wild rainbow over a soggy 22" strawberry cutt any day of the week*.


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------

